# Ostarine cycle



## russell.king.75 (Apr 13, 2016)

This is the first time posting a Sarm cycle on this forum. I am a little over weight but am recomping to look much better.
Weight 288lbs
Height 6'4
Bodyfat percentage 20.5%
Goal: lose 1% Bodyfat percentage and gain as much muscle as possible.
Supplements
Ostarine 25mg Ed
Arimstane 50mg EOD

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.king.75 (Apr 13, 2016)

Beginning pics... Forgive the fat and gyno. I had prepubescent gyno that I have to eventually get cut out.












Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.king.75 (Apr 13, 2016)

Day 1 
Nothing to report.
Chest workout was great because caffeine is a mother f--ker.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## unclec (Apr 14, 2016)

Best of luck man, looking forward to seeing your results. I've been contemplating Ostarine for a while now.


----------



## russell.king.75 (Apr 16, 2016)

End of week 1 summary
Lost 5 lbs
Look bigger
Hit the general well-being feelings about day 6
Fuller and more lubricated in the joints
Side effects
No real shutdown yet
Still popping wood at a moments notice
Will keep you guys posted!

Here is two end of the week shots








Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.king.75 (Apr 17, 2016)

I have changed my goal. I am going to extend my cycle to 12 weeks and get as ripped as if I were preparing for a show. No more pics till the end. I hope you enjoy my transformation.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.king.75 (Apr 19, 2016)

Week 2
So far I have lost 2% Bodyfat since the beginning of the cycle. My cut has not affected my strength. I had two PRS. I Benched 100 dumbbells for 8 reps and squated 590 for 2. My libido hasn't changed. I still feel strong.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.king.75 (Apr 19, 2016)

What if I added 1-ad to the cycle for added shizzle? Pros and cons?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.king.75 (Apr 20, 2016)

Decided to stay away from 1-ad. I have had the best upper back pump I ever had. Here fuck it. Look!







It looks like I am on dbol. I am hovering around 293lbs.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.king.75 (Apr 23, 2016)

Week 2 summary
Gained about 3 lbs and 1% Bodyfat. My strength has increased by 15lbs and 2 reps on every lift. Libido is a little bit down but I still can get morning wood. I lost my bloat from my extreme back pump. Here is end of week 2 pic.




You can tell I have not been following my diet but I probably gained about 1.5lbs of lean mass. Week 3 begins tomorrow. I will keep you posted!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.king.75 (Apr 23, 2016)

Oh yeah gained about 3 quarters of an inch on my arms
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.king.75 (Apr 23, 2016)

Slight change 
Before
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now




Watcha think?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.king.75 (Apr 24, 2016)

Week 3 other slight changes
Day 1 of week 1




Today




I used my other arm to better show the changes.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.king.75 (Apr 24, 2016)

Sorry about the shitty pic. Try watching it without zooming in.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.king.75 (Apr 24, 2016)

Other slight changes
Day 1







Now







Watcha think?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.king.75 (Apr 26, 2016)

Week 3
Day 3
Feeling Good. Strength is decent. Gained about 2 more pounds. Down about 0.5% Bodyfat. Dick is still hard. Lol. Will keep you updated!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.king.75 (Apr 27, 2016)

Turns out that all the weight I gained was water. I did an hour of cardio and now am 1 pound lighter than when I started. Also, I went to the doctor to get my bf measurements and learned that I dropped 5% bf. Wtf! No muscle growth! OK a little muscle growth. But I am trying to recomp not cut. Fuck!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.king.75 (Apr 27, 2016)

Evidence of ostarine pump
Before




After




Wtf!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.king.75 (May 3, 2016)

Week 4
Day 3 of PCT
I have called it quits for now. In total, I have gained 7lbs of lean mass and dropped 6% bf. Current weight 296lbs, bf% 18.5. At the end of this cycle I gained 50lbs on all major powerlifting movements giving me PR across the board. At the end of week 2 I doubled my ostarine intake for greater effect. Sad news three days ago... My dick has died. There will be a funeral at 0900 and memorial service 1000.
Final transformation pics for this cycle.
Before
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In honor his worship "my dick" this after pic should be saluted!
Present arms!





. Thanks for following my ostarine cycle and May the Clomid be with you!!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

